# Name Resources: For those who have trouble naming their rogues, villians and heroes



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2007)

Japanese Surnames
http://www.gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/Orient/Japan/Surnames.htm

Draconic Language
http://bardstune.4t.com/dragonlanguage.htm

English to Japanese and other online translators
http://www.freedict.com/onldict/jap.html

Elvish phrases for the Tolkien geek in all of us
http://www.grey-company.org/Circle/language/phrase.htm

Elven names
http://www.angelfire.com/rpg2/vortexshadow/names.html

Seventh Sanctum: The name generator site from heck
http://www.seventhsanctum.com/index.php

2000 names and more: Lots of pop-ups. Have your blocker engaged, otherwise  good site
http://www.20000-names.com/

Common Latin phrases
http://users.bigpond.net.au/renton/310.htm

Online Sindarin translator
http://www.jrrvf.com/cgi-bin/hisweloke/sindarin.cgi?cognate=bird&phon=

Lots of tolkien language links
http://www.elvish.org/gwaith/language2.htm

Angel/Demon names
http://www.esotericarchives.com/solomon/nameindx.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## Thurbane (Aug 7, 2007)

Great idea! When I'm on my home PC, I'll update this post with some sources of my own.

Enworld Name List
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3572721&postcount=81
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=197438

Yet Another Fantasy NAme Generator
http://hamete.org/cgi-bin/yafnagen

Finding Your Magical Name
http://groups.msn.com/MysticForestofProtection/yourmagickalname.msnw

Dwarf Name Generator
http://www.seventhsanctum.com/generate.php?Genname=dwarfnamer

The Elvish Name Generator
http://www.chriswetherell.com/elf/

The Hobbit Name Generator
http://www.chriswetherell.com/hobbit/

Orc and Goblin Name Generator
http://www.paper-dragon.com/fantasyland/orcname.html

Ever Changing Book of Names
http://ebon.pyorre.net/

Ancient and Medieval Names
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/medievalnames.htm

Behind the Name: Ancient Names
http://www.behindthename.com/nmc/anci.php

Historical Names
http://www.historicalnames.com/master_list_a.asp

Babylonian Names
http://www.geocities.com/mariamnephilemon/names/asia/babylonia.html

Celtic Name Meanings
http://www.name-meanings.com/celtic_name_meanings.php

Viking Name Generator
http://www.thequarter.org/Media/VikingName.php

Think Baby Names
http://www.thinkbabynames.com/


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are a few sites that I use to generate new names for NPCs, communities, and organizations. I use Behind the Name, as well, but Thurbane already posted that one.  )

AltaVista Babel Fish Translation
http://babelfish.altavista.com/translate.dyn

Baby Name Box
http://www.babynamebox.com/

Free Online Dictionaries (WARNING: Annoying Popups)
http://www.freedict.com/

Online Etymology Dictionary
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php

Thousands of NAMES
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names.htm


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe the Moderator should sticky this thread, that way, people will be able to find it quickly. Because, I dunno about you guys, I find it hard at times to name my characters. I figure it must be ten times as hard for a DM to find unique or appropriate names for their NPCS and dastardly villains.etc.


----------



## Thurbane (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree, a sticky would be nice.

I couldn't tell you the number of time's I've played with guys whose characters were called "Peter Smith", "Elrond" or "Gnome Sorcerer"...


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Maybe the Moderator should sticky this thread, that way, people will be able to find it quickly. Because, I dunno about you guys, I find it hard at times to name my characters. I figure it must be ten times as hard for a DM to find unique or appropriate names for their NPCS and dastardly villains.etc.



*cough*subscribed*cough*

Great resource! Thanks!


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2007)

Feel free to add your own naming sites, tis an open thread and the more resources, the better with this!


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm assuming it's common knowledge around here, but I'd like to suggest one that everyone should check if they are looking for naming... pretty much anything.

Seventh Sanctum
http://www.seventhsanctum.com/


----------



## Silvercat Moonpaw (Apr 2, 2008)

It's not a special resource, but I'd like to post a link to a list of names I collected from settings I made:
http://www.thecbg.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?42766


----------



## Knightfall (May 6, 2008)

Digital Dictionaries of South Asia
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/

I just found this link... awesomeness!


----------



## VoidAdept (May 6, 2008)

This one's been around for years:
http://www.squid.org/tools/random/index.php

The online version of the "By Any Other Name" series from Dragon Magazine
http://grey-starr.ca/Tools/by_any_other_name.htm


----------



## Knightfall (May 18, 2008)

Basque Surnames
http://www.buber.net/Basque/Surname/surlist.html


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Jun 5, 2008)

My Empire of the Petal Throne Conversion has a lot of Tekumeli names for humans and other species:

http://www.tekumel.com/gaming_rulesDD3.html


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Story Games random name generators (there's a lot of themed ones):

http://www.random-generator.com/index.php?title=Name_Generators


----------



## Set (Jun 27, 2008)

Onamastikon

http://tekeli.li/onomastikon/

I use this one to find names for Dark Ages or Age of Conan characters, etc.  Awesome resource!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 27, 2008)

Thurbane said:


> Behind the Name: Ancient Names
> http://www.behindthename.com/nmc/anci.php




Behindthename.com of course can do more than just Ancient names.  It also has a random generator that is also useful.


Just sayin.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2008)

SCA College of Arms Heraldry Name Articles
http://heraldry.sca.org/heraldry/laurel/names.html


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2008)

*German Names*
Male | Female | Surnames


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2008)

Fer those of ya playin Western type games

*Misc: Cool Western Slang*
Misc: Cool Western Slang

A Writer's Guide to the Old West
OLD WEST Writer's Guide - Slang, Phrases and More

Old Slang, Lingo, & Phrases
Western Slang, Lingo, & Phrases


----------



## seusomon (Oct 27, 2008)

For those interested in crafting your own language for naming people and places, this article at langmaker.com is a very good guide.


----------



## Apoplexies (Jul 29, 2009)

seusomon said:


> For those interested in crafting your own language for naming people and places, this article at langmaker.com is a very good guide.



Some non-web resources I use include, but are not limited to: 

(1) Richmond, P. (20 04). “What’s in a name: common names of western society and their etymology”? New York. Liberty Press.

(2)Ross, P (1942). “A collection of common names of Medieval Europe”. Chicago. Chicago Publishing.  I’ll admit that this one might be a little hard to find in your local library, but is a very useful resource, since the author provides some information not only on the region where the name is found, but also some detail on the commonality of the name. 

(3)  Barton, S. (1989). “The origin of names and their significance: A linguist guide to naming conventions”. Philadelphia.  New Press.  This one is very good if one skips the overly long winded introduction, especially the two chapters on Tolkien’s language development.  I’ve used this one to create some new languages to help out a friend of mine, who GM’s.  

While I know that these are text resources and not online resources, they are still worth looking into; in my opinion.  Hope this will be useful, Apoplexies.


----------



## jsam (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello!!!!!!!!
Feel free to add your own naming sites.


----------



## Nonei (Feb 28, 2010)

The one I usually use is here:Fantasy Name Generator


----------



## jasper (Jan 28, 2011)

has any one just mention using a big phone book?


----------

